# sending bettas to the USA from LAOS, THAILAND, MALAYSIA



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys i have a question im not sure if you guys can answer my question but imma give it a try. okay so i have a relative that lives in southeast asia where bettas are native and he said that if i wanted wild bettas he can go catch them for me but before we start that i was wondering if he sends me bettas is there a fee that we have to pay to get the bettas here besides shipping fee?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

As far as I know:
1. He can directly send it to a transhipper. Fee would include shipping from SEA to US (paid to postal service), handling and shipping fee paid to the transshipper. From my country this would be far more expensive.
2. He could seek help from a known fish/betta shipper. Fee includes handling and shipping (paid to that person) from SEA to US plus fee for handling and shipping from transshipper to you. I think this is cheaper because the Asian shipper is shipping in large numbers. So you'd only pay a percentage of the total shipping cost.

Something you should know is which US transhipper receives from which Asian breeder/shipper. Contact the desired Transshipper and ask who they get fish from. Contact that Asian breeder/shipper and work out the necessary requirements.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay thank you if all goes well and he sends me wild bettas i'll sell it here for cheap and watever money i make i'll send it back to him


----------

